

Aggressively Stupid: The Story Behind After Dark - scorxn
http://lowendmac.com/thomas/07/0209.html

======
pak
If you miss the flying toasters, you can get a Quartz Composer screensaver
that imitates it for free from <http://uneasysilence.com/toast/> .

The only thing that bothers me is that the toasters don't fly in quite the
same pattern, but it's a darn good recreation otherwise. Puts some retro vibe
into Snow Leopard.

------
MWinther
Ah, those were the days. I remember "Talking Moose" as well. Having a computer
that insults you is an underrated pleasure these days. =)

~~~
thwarted
With an appropriately offensive fortune file and xscreensaver's noseguy hack,
you can continue to experience the pleasure of an insulting computer.

